# Rhino 2.0 axel size



## Flotownmudder (Mar 28, 2019)

Wanting to replace my broken Turner axels with the rhino 2.0. I need it to fit an 8” lift. Does anyone have any suggestions? By the way lots of people think turner had a lifetime warranty but they don’t, it’s only a year.


----------

